

Follow HN – Follow Friends, Stories and Comments on Hacker News - takinola
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/follow-hn/ikckcpphnfndjmooifkoigdeajpmcajc

======
takinola
OP here. I created this Chrome extension over the holidays to help feed my HN
habit. I use this extension to simply track my conversations on HN so I don't
need to constantly refresh the browser to see replies from other users.

I also use this to track posts and comments from other users who seem to
consistently post interesting things.

